# No internal mic with hda-intel

## gsra99

I have the macbook pro 5,5 and have sound working with kernel 2,6.32-r8 and 2.6.33-r1. However there does not appear to be an internal mic, and so I cannot record anything? Does anyone know how to solve this problem?

----------

## kipibenkipod

 *gsra99 wrote:*   

> I have the macbook pro 5,5 and have sound working with kernel 2,6.32-r8 and 2.6.33-r1. However there does not appear to be an internal mic, and so I cannot record anything? Does anyone know how to solve this problem?

 

How do you know there is no mic?

post the output of the command amixer.

Kfir

----------

## gsra99

Here is the output from amixer. Sorry I do not know how to add attachments.

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 115

  Mono: Playback 81 [70%] [-17.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 115

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 115 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 115 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Front Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 115

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 115 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 115 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround Speaker Playback Volum',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 115

  Front Left: 115 [100%]

  Front Right: 115 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 63

  Front Left: Capture 63 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 63 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Digital',0

  Capabilities: cvolume

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 120

  Front Left: Capture 120 [100%] [30.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 120 [100%] [30.00dB]

----------

